# New Labs



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

These are some of the numbers from new labs. There was much more done, but these are the numbers that caught my attention. If anyone knows anything about these, I would so appreciate your help.

CORTISOL

15.4

mcg/dl

5.0-25.0

THYROXINE.FREE

0.8

ng/dl

0.7-1.6

ERYTHROCYTE MEAN CORPUSCULAR HEMOGLOBIN

34.0 High

pg

26.6-33.9

LYMPHOCYTES

2.5

K/cmm

.8-3.1

LYMPHOCYTES/100 LEUKOCYTES

46.5 High

%

11.9-43.1

MEAN CORPUSCULAR VOLUME

97.5

fL

77.1-98.5

PLATELET MEAN VOLUME

9.1

fL

6.4-10.4

ANION GAP

8

mmol/L

4-10

CARBON DIOXIDE

29

mmol/L

21-31

CARBON DIOXIDE

29

mmol/L

21-31

CHLORIDE

104.0

mmol/L

100-109

CREATININE

0.7

mg/dl

0.7-1.5

GLOMERULAR FILTRATION RATE.PREDICTED

84.5

ml/min

I went up to 75 mcg Levothyroxine 4-6 weeks ago. The FT4 didn't budge. It has gone down every time I upped my dose. I also went up to 25 mcg Cytomel. We don't have the FT3 labs yet.

My Cortisol has a different lab value than before, so it's difficult to see what's going on there. Last time it was:

CORTISOL

0.7

ng/dl

0.7-1.6

My BP is falling very low often. I am walking around scared I'm gonna pass out at any moment. I have sweating parties and my temperature will rise to a whopping 98.2. Normally it hovers around 96.7 (up from 95 on 25 mcg Levo).

I hope you can help me some&#8230;

Thank you so much


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> THYROXINE.FREE
> 
> 0.8
> 
> ...


Free T-4 Low side.

I'll be waiting for your FT-3.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, I am anxious for that one, too. After starting Cytomel, my FT3 fell last time. This is a very confounding condition.


----------

